# UEFA Champions League 15-23 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 7, 2011)

15 Feb 18:45 AC Milan v Tottenham  1.80 3.50 4.00 +46  
15 Feb 18:45 Valencia v Schalke  1.72 3.40 4.50 +46  
16 Feb 18:45 Arsenal v Barcelona  4.00 3.40 1.83 +46  
16 Feb 18:45 Roma v Shakhtar Donetsk  1.83 3.40 4.00 +46  
22 Feb 18:45 FC Copenhagen v Chelsea  5.50 3.80 1.53 +46  
22 Feb 18:45 Lyon v Real Madrid  3.75 3.30 1.90 +46  
23 Feb 18:45 Inter Milan v Bayern Munich  2.00 3.25 3.50 +46  
23 Feb 18:45 Marseille v Man Utd  3.20 3.25 2.10 +46


----------



## topbetmaster (Feb 13, 2011)

1.53 is great odds for chelsea
Probobly there will be lot of X on 1st halftime


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 14, 2011)

Valencia v Schalke
Valencia finished 2nd in its group, only Manchester United was before them. In the Spanish primera they are 3rd after the untouchable Barcelona and Real Madrid. Valencia is very strong home team, in the spanish league and in the Champions league they take their points mostly at home. Only Manchester managed to beat them in the CL at home and the match was very close. In the weekend Valencia won important match against Athletico Madrid 2:1. 
Schalke finished 1st in their CL group,  in a group with Benfica, Lyon and Hapoel Tel Aviv. In the Cl as guests they have draw, win and loss. In the Bundesliga they are 10th and are performing way under their potential. In the german league Schalke has 3 wins, 3 draws and 4 losses as guest.

So far the teams met 2 times, in the Champions league. In Spain the match finished draw, at Germany Valencia managed to win with the crucial 1:0. 
Prediction: Valencia win
Bookmaker: Victor Chandler 1.75


----------



## freefootballtips (Feb 17, 2011)

hoping for the best..lets see if chelsea would win.


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 21, 2011)

Lyon v Real Madrid 
Lyon finished 2nd in their group in the company of Schalke, Benfica and Hapoel Tel Aviv. Lyon again managed to outclass Real Madrid in the last Champion league campaign. Lyon started slowly at the French league, but now they are 3rd in much better position.
Real Madrid is 2nd in the Premier league, but they closed the gap to Barcelona now. 
I think Real will not make the mistake for a 3rd time. I cannot believe that Lyon can do it again. My prediction this time doesn't involve any statistics, its just pure feeling.
Prediction: Real Madrid to win.
1.85 at BlueSquare


----------



## IndependentTipster (Feb 23, 2011)

*Marseille vs Manchester United - 19:45 KO*
Manchester United have only ever played Marseille twice in there History, winning the Home game and losing the Away game back in 1999. Long time ago! Out of United last 5 Champions League games 4 have ended under 2.5 Goals. 4 out of Marseille's last 6 Champions League games have ended under 2.5 Goals. Marseille's Home record in Champions League is sketchy where as United Away record is really good. They might not win all there Away games but they certainly dont lose. Marseille go into this game without one of there top scorer's Andre-Pierre Gignac. Striker Brandao is a big dout. United have injuries to Rio Ferdinand, Anderson & Ryan Giggs miss out. Rafael is a big dout also. Park, Valencia & Jonny Evans remain injured.
*My Prediction:* Manchester to X2 @ 1/4 or Under 2.5 @ 8/15


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 23, 2011)

IndependentTipster,
you have a good site with a lot of tips, keep up the good work.


----------



## emilok (Feb 23, 2011)

vs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Internazionale vs Bayern Munchen


Inter play at home first match vs Bayern and should win it in practise. But in CL plays the best teams then I dont see so easy win for them. I think BM can make suprise here, that's why I see many goals here.

Inter plays good at league but not highest form, last match won vs Cagliari won 1-0 but wasnt convincing at all. Cagliari had few chances to score. If Cagliari had chances so why not BM with so offesnive squad. Inter squad is almost full. They are missing only Pazzini due to he played for Sampdoria in Q. That is big blow in attack but still I think Etoo can handle that. It wasnt sure that Sneijder will play but he will be in line up! It makes that Inter have creator of play.

BM in league play very well. Only one suprise vs Koln where they were leading 2-0 and lost 3-2. Today They have full squad. Robben Ribbery Gomez Muller, I cant see they will not score goal, important in bayern's squad is their defence. They still not collective. 

All in all I see open games, both power of teams is attack, and lack of colective defence. I think odds are very good on over and I take it! GL


----------



## zero risk bets (Feb 23, 2011)

looks like Bayern did it after all


----------



## emilok (Feb 23, 2011)

emilok said:
			
		

> vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you watched game then you saw that there were many oportunities to score at least 2 goals. Bayern won because they were better in all match. Deserved. I hate Leonardo, I still dont understand what tactic he used?!


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 23, 2011)

Emilok are you bulgarian ?


----------



## emilok (Feb 23, 2011)

No I'm from Poland ! why do you ask?


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 24, 2011)

Your name is similar to bulgarians.


----------

